# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Как можно сделать иллюминатор или фару?

## Blackbird

Я имею ввиду иллюминатор на маленькой модели - чтобы залить проточенное под иллюминатор отверстие и чтобы был эффект стекла. Вопрос чем? Или сделать фару - чем можно залить выемку, чтобы тоже был вид стекла?

----------


## An-Z

Многое зависит от размеров модели и иллюминатора. Если "окошечко" маленькое, можно воспользоваться специализированной химией, в частности "Clear part cement & Window maker" от Testors или "Clear fix" от Humbrol, есть подобная штука и у Microscales.  Откровенно говоря, я от их использования не в восторге... Лучший на мой взгляд способ, это вклеить кусок прозрачного полистирола или оргстекла, перекрывая размер  иллюминатора, потом его вышкуриваешь заподлицо с фюзеляжем, полируешь, маской закрываешь необходимую площадь и окрашиваешь модель, снимаешь маску и получаешь аккуратное "окошко".
Посадочную фару в носке крыла заливать не стоит. Я после установки фары  на место, закрываю эту дырку обычным прозрачным скотчем (я долго искал более плотный и прозрачный, без желтизны). Скальпелем обрезаешь лишнее, далее как обычно.. Надо быть внимательным и не продавливать эту плёнку во время окраски, нанесения декали и прочего..

----------


## Blackbird

> Многое зависит от размеров модели и иллюминатора. Если "окошечко" маленькое, можно воспользоваться специализированной химией, в частности "Clear part cement & Window maker" от Testors или "Clear fix" от Humbrol, есть подобная штука и у Microscales.  Откровенно говоря, я от их использования не в восторге... Лучший на мой взгляд способ, это вклеить кусок прозрачного полистирола или оргстекла, перекрывая размер  иллюминатора, потом его вышкуриваешь заподлицо с фюзеляжем, полируешь, маской закрываешь необходимую площадь и окрашиваешь модель, снимаешь маску и получаешь аккуратное "окошко".
> Посадочную фару в носке крыла заливать не стоит. Я после установки фары  на место, закрываю эту дырку обычным прозрачным скотчем (я долго искал более плотный и прозрачный, без желтизны). Скальпелем обрезаешь лишнее, далее как обычно.. Надо быть внимательным и не продавливать эту плёнку во время окраски, нанесения декали и прочего..


Я имел ввиду "окошко" размером примерно 1х1 и 2х2 мм.
Спасибо!
А маску - Вы имели ввиду жидкую, которая потом засыхает?

----------


## Blackbird

> Многое зависит от размеров модели и иллюминатора. Если "окошечко" маленькое, можно воспользоваться специализированной химией, в частности "Clear part cement & Window maker" от Testors или "Clear fix" от Humbrol, есть подобная штука и у Microscales.  Откровенно говоря, я от их использования не в восторге... Лучший на мой взгляд способ, это вклеить кусок прозрачного полистирола или оргстекла, перекрывая размер  иллюминатора, потом его вышкуриваешь заподлицо с фюзеляжем, полируешь, маской закрываешь необходимую площадь и окрашиваешь модель, снимаешь маску и получаешь аккуратное "окошко".
> Посадочную фару в носке крыла заливать не стоит. Я после установки фары  на место, закрываю эту дырку обычным прозрачным скотчем (я долго искал более плотный и прозрачный, без желтизны). Скальпелем обрезаешь лишнее, далее как обычно.. Надо быть внимательным и не продавливать эту плёнку во время окраски, нанесения декали и прочего..


Да, забыл - а полировать чем нужно? (я еще малоопытный в этих вопросах...)

----------


## An-Z

> Я имел ввиду "окошко" размером примерно 1х1 и 2х2 мм.
> Спасибо!
> А маску - Вы имели ввиду жидкую, которая потом засыхает?


Я делал и такие размеры.. Маска, это липкая бумажная лента, можно фирменную Тамиевскую, а можно обычный малярный скотч. Такая маска лучше жидкой тем, что имеет большую толщину, получаются более ровные края и вполне заметная "толщина" - почти все "окошки" хоть чуть чуть, но утоплены..
Полировать шкуркой, начиная с 400-600, потом 800-1000, финишная 1500-2000, потом войлок+паста ГОИ. Оргстекло полируется замечательно, полистирол хуже..

----------


## Blackbird

> Я делал и такие размеры.. Маска, это липкая бумажная лента, можно фирменную Тамиевскую, а можно обычный малярный скотч. Такая маска лучше жидкой тем, что имеет большую толщину, получаются более ровные края и вполне заметная "толщина" - почти все "окошки" хоть чуть чуть, но утоплены..
> Полировать шкуркой, начиная с 400-600, потом 800-1000, финишная 1500-2000, потом войлок+паста ГОИ. Оргстекло полируется замечательно, полистирол хуже..


А что такое паста ГОИ? Где ее можно приобрести?

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> А что такое паста ГОИ? Где ее можно приобрести?


ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Паста_ГОИ

Можно поискать в магазинах радиодеталей. А ещё есть рецепт, как сделать самому:
http://www.ntpo.com/technologists/razn/22.shtml

----------


## Blackbird

> Я делал и такие размеры.. Маска, это липкая бумажная лента, можно фирменную Тамиевскую, а можно обычный малярный скотч. Такая маска лучше жидкой тем, что имеет большую толщину, получаются более ровные края и вполне заметная "толщина" - почти все "окошки" хоть чуть чуть, но утоплены..
> Полировать шкуркой, начиная с 400-600, потом 800-1000, финишная 1500-2000, потом войлок+паста ГОИ. Оргстекло полируется замечательно, полистирол хуже..


Спасибо большое!

----------


## Blackbird

> ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Паста_ГОИ
> 
> Можно поискать в магазинах радиодеталей. А ещё есть рецепт, как сделать самому:
> http://www.ntpo.com/technologists/razn/22.shtml


Спасибо большое!

----------

